# 7D Mark II Amazing Custom Settings



## East Wind Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

Every day I am discovering something new with the 7D2..well at least new to me so thought I would start a thread on custom settings that you swear by and why you like them.

The first I would like to share is the re-assignment of one of the back buttons (I used the AE lock button) to assign a recall of a custom setting. Here you can register any number of settings to instantly load at the push of a button. So if that's not enough, you can also assign an AF mode. For this button I unchecked all of the options except for AF area selection mode. I assign this to spot focus.

Now when I am in zone AF or 65 point or any other mode tracking a bird in the open and need to suddenly stick pick my shot I can just press the AE (*) button and I get an instant spot to focus on.

I am also playing around with the reverse. It gets tricky when you need to manually move the spot  However I am finding this new feature pretty useful.

Please share what you have found.


----------



## pierlux (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for starting this thread! As I said elsewhere, I was thinking of starting a similar thread on the 7D2 customization, but I didn't because I thought I should have had something worthwhile to suggest in the first place. I'm still playing with the settings and I'll try your suggestion which seems a great idea.

For now, I can say I'm following another great tip suggested a long time ago by neuroanatomist (I hope I remember well), i.e. to set C3 to best catch fast moving subjects such as birds in flight: you can move the dial clockwise until it stops without the need to check visually, so you're ready to shoot in a heartbeat anything that would otherwise be a missed opportunity.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

pierlux said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! As I said elsewhere, I was thinking of starting a similar thread on the 7D2 customization, but I didn't because I thought I should have had something worthwhile to suggest in the first place. I'm still playing with the settings and I'll try your suggestion which seems a great idea.
> 
> For now, I can say I'm following another great tip suggested a long time ago by neuroanatomist (I hope I remember well), i.e. to set C3 to best catch fast moving subjects such as birds in flight: you can move the dial clockwise until it stops without the need to check visually, so you're ready to shoot in a heartbeat anything that would otherwise be a missed opportunity.



Yes that's a good one I use frequently. I also have another C mode that I use for static birds. I also set it up to not remember my changes. That is revert back to my original settings. The biggest issue with that is when the camera goes to sleep and you wake it back up, all of the settings revert back to what you saved. That can be good and bad. However you dont make a mistake and save something you really didn't want to save. The plus side is your C3 will always be the same every time to swing to it.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 14, 2014)

Anybody here recommend say sliders/setting for shooting fashion shows "runway in good lifting or bad lighting with stop & go models shooting with 24-105 f/4 or 24-70 f/4 lens handheld
or HS football games handheld "candid sideline shots same lens" would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Anybody here recommend say sliders/setting for shooting fashion shows "runway in good lifting or bad lighting with stop & go models shooting with 24-105 f/4 or 24-70 f/4 lens handheld
> or HS football games handheld "candid sideline shots same lens" would greatly appreciate it.



Some good info here: http://bit.ly/1vdCOjG


----------



## ashley (Nov 22, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Every day I am discovering something new with the 7D2..well at least new to me so thought I would start a thread on custom settings that you swear by and why you like them.
> 
> The first I would like to share is the re-assignment of one of the back buttons (I used the AE lock button) to assign a recall of a custom setting. Here you can register any number of settings to instantly load at the push of a button. So if that's not enough, you can also assign an AF mode. For this button I unchecked all of the options except for AF area selection mode. I assign this to spot focus.
> 
> ...



Could you please tell me how to set this as I am scratching my head trying to understand the manual!

I want to make one of the buttons instantly go to spot-AF (for when I spot a bird behind branches and you need the small spot-AF). The manual goes on about registering an AF spot and pressing various buttons together but I can't make it work, so I would appreciate an idiots-guide to making this work

Thanks,

Ashley


----------



## candc (Nov 22, 2014)

go to the custom settings and change either the af-on or ae-lock button to "af+metering start" then press the "info" button to set the type of af point and either one shot or servo


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 22, 2014)

ashley said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Every day I am discovering something new with the 7D2..well at least new to me so thought I would start a thread on custom settings that you swear by and why you like them.
> ...



There is a custom setting for those buttons now that looks like a camera with arrows coming in and out.  From there you check or uncheck which function or combination of functions you want to assign to the button. Check just the AF mode setting then press info to select the AF mode to assign.

This is a new capability for the 7D series. We dont have this on the 5DIII and wish we did.


----------



## ashley (Nov 22, 2014)

candc said:


> go to the custom settings and change either the af-on or ae-lock button to "af+metering start" then press the "info" button to set the type of af point and either one shot or servo



Thanks

Ashley


----------



## giova (Nov 24, 2014)

Now I hav bought the new camera and I am tying to etup but I nee some help by people owner of this camera.
I have two questions:

- if I will use button * to change setting one shoot/af Servo or Af servo/One shoot it is working only when I press it ...how is it possible to organize this change without press continuos ?

- the vertical line on the right side about light meter is very very little isit possible make it bigger or less light ?

Thanks
Giovanni


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 24, 2014)

giova said:


> Now I hav bought the new camera and I am tying to etup but I nee some help by people owner of this camera.
> I have two questions:
> 
> - if I will use button * to change setting one shoot/af Servo or Af servo/One shoot it is working only when I press it ...how is it possible to organize this change without press continuos ?
> ...



Welcome Giovanni. The one shot/AF servo button assignment can only be made momentary. I configure this function to the depth of field preview button so I press and hold with a grip finger while shooting.

The light enter is fixed and nothing we can do about that.


----------



## giova (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your fast reply.
Ok for af button but is no "normal " that line light meter is so little and sometimes is very difficult to see it
Do you think could possible inform Canon about this problem ?
Have you a right contact ?
Ciao
Gio


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 24, 2014)

giova said:


> Thanks a lot for your fast reply.
> Ok for af button but is no "normal " that line light meter is so little and sometimes is very difficult to see it
> Do you think could possible inform Canon about this problem ?
> Have you a right contact ?
> ...



The light meter is troublesome for me as well. I wear glasses and when focused on a subject the meter to too far off to the side. Generally to see it I have to shift my eye position and then back again. Would have rather had it superimposed onto the display.

From a support perspective there are two ways to report issues to Canon. By phone or via their web portal. When you call Canon you generally get a first line call taker that is trained to answer common problems like how to insert a battery or keep the lens cap from falling off. It takes time to get your call escalated to someone that is more technical. THe support portal is a great way to report issues and especially so if the issue is just a report and you dont expect an immediate resolution. THe portal entries or complaints go directly to their support team and they do take note of complaints about features and functions. Doesnt always mean it will get fixed but if enough people complain they may do something about it. Below is the portal for Canon USA. Other countries may have similar portals so you would just have to search for it if you are not in the US.


http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/form_display/sup_by_email


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 24, 2014)

giova said:


> Thanks a lot for your fast reply.
> Ok for af button but is no "normal " that line light meter is so little and sometimes is very difficult to see it
> Do you think could possible inform Canon about this problem ?
> Have you a right contact ?
> ...



If you need to contact Canon, I think there should be addresses, phone numbers, e-mail address and such in your manual that came with the camera. Otherwise, you might take a look at http://www.canon.com/contacts/ to find your nearest point of contact.


----------



## rossstevens (Nov 24, 2014)

I just got this camera about a week ago . I love all the different custom settings .Its going to take me awhile to go through them . I love that button next to the joystick . I was wondering if theirs a raw format for this camera yet . I would REALLY LIKE to shoot raw . Please let me know . -Stevens-


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 24, 2014)

I set up my camera as follows. Please note I am a bird photographer so if this does not interest you just skip over. 

AF-ON button has a custom setting for Birds in Flight. Go to the custom controls (3rd tab in the orange menu). It should be set for metering and AF start. Then hit the info button and 4 more options appear. Mine are set as follows. AF start position set to SEL. 2nd is set to AI servo case 1. 3rd is set to AI servo. 4th is set to expanded zone focus. So basically when I hit that button I am immediately in ai servo with zone focus with the sensitivity that I set for case 1. No excuse to ever miss a BIF shot now.

The * button is set as to sel, case 2, one shot, af area 1 point focus. So again I hit that button and am automatically in one shot with center point focus.

I custom set the Set button to be the magnifier button at 2x. So no need to use my left hand at all and can quickly see if I have the correct shot and sharpness that I need.

I custom set the multi controller to direct AF point selection. so while in one shot or servo I can just move it to pick any focus point or zone that I want without pressing any other buttons.

And the AF lever I custom set to ISO. so I just need to pull the lever and turn the main dial to quickly change ISO. Again without taking my eye off of the camera at all. 

All of these can be done very easily while eye is on the subject. For instance I am shooting a shore bird and am using one shot to do so with my thumb on the * and the bird takes off flying. Now I only need to move my thumb and I can instantly track it in expanded zone and AI SERVO. 

In addition I have the shutter set to metering and af start. This allows me to press shutter half way and I have it set to ai servo and 1 point focus. So now I have 3 options at my fingertips. 

Only shutter with ai servo and center point focus easily switched to stay on the eye with my multicontroller.

af-on with ai servo and expanded zone for BIF

and the * with one shot and center point.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rossstevens (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello again . I just found the section on raw for this camera . Sounds like we have to wait awhile for adobe to come out with raw format . I have a separate folder for all my raw files . I hope adobe comes out soon !!-Stevens-


----------



## Skirball (Nov 24, 2014)

rossstevens said:


> I was wondering if theirs a raw format for this camera yet . I would REALLY LIKE to shoot raw . Please let me know . -Stevens-



There always was a raw format for the camera, it was the third party editing software that wasn't out yet. But the latest Adobe Camera Raw, Lightroom, and DNG converter all support the 7D2 now.


----------



## Skirball (Nov 24, 2014)

rossstevens said:


> Hello again . I just found the section on raw for this camera . Sounds like we have to wait awhile for adobe to come out with raw format . I have a separate folder for all my raw files . I hope adobe comes out soon !!-Stevens-



http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2014/11/camera-raw-8-7-and-dng-converter-8-7-now-available.html


----------



## giova (Nov 25, 2014)

Isaac Grant said:


> I set up my camera as follows. Please note I am a bird photographer so if this does not interest you just skip over.
> 
> AF-ON button has a custom setting for Birds in Flight. Go to the custom controls (3rd tab in the orange menu). It should be set for metering and AF start. Then hit the info button and 4 more options appear. Mine are set as follows. AF start position set to SEL. 2nd is set to AI servo case 1. 3rd is set to AI servo. 4th is set to expanded zone focus. So basically when I hit that button I am immediately in ai servo with zone focus with the sensitivity that I set for case 1. No excuse to ever miss a BIF shot now.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot
I have a question about your setting:
Ok to assign a different option (for example C1 and C2) at the botton Af/on and * to have two different choise to shoot but is necessary to press continuos the button or if to press it the option is started and remain if no press more ?
Is it possible assigne to the same botton also the number of focus point and all those options are working togheter ?
Thanks


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 25, 2014)

rossstevens said:


> I just got this camera about a week ago . I love all the different custom settings .Its going to take me awhile to go through them . I love that button next to the joystick . I was wondering if theirs a raw format for this camera yet . I would REALLY LIKE to shoot raw . Please let me know . -Stevens-



I use CS5 and I'm not ready to switch to Lightroom. For now I use Adobe DNG converter which lets me convert to DNG and support my earlier camera raw version. Eventually I'll make the LR purchase once the price drops a bit.

You can also use the DPP app that came with the camera. It's a pain but it works....mostly.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 25, 2014)

giova said:


> Isaac Grant said:
> 
> 
> > I set up my camera as follows. Please note I am a bird photographer so if this does not interest you just skip over.
> ...



See reply #8. There is no way assign it so it stays selected when you press the button. Only selects AF mode while the button is down.. You can assign other functions to set when it's pushed. For example you want spot AF and ISO 1000 when you press the button. The is a new feature for anything less than a 1D.

I would like to be able to toggle between high speed drive mode and silent mode but have not found that to be possible.


----------



## weixing (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi,


Isaac Grant said:


> I set up my camera as follows. Please note I am a bird photographer so if this does not interest you just skip over.
> 
> AF-ON button has a custom setting for Birds in Flight. Go to the custom controls (3rd tab in the orange menu). It should be set for metering and AF start. Then hit the info button and 4 more options appear. Mine are set as follows. AF start position set to SEL. 2nd is set to AI servo case 1. 3rd is set to AI servo. 4th is set to expanded zone focus. So basically when I hit that button I am immediately in ai servo with zone focus with the sensitivity that I set for case 1. No excuse to ever miss a BIF shot now.
> 
> ...


 I got a similar setup, but shutter button to metering only, AF-ON to AI Servo AF only and * button with one shot AF and single point. With this 2 AF button setup, the "viewfinder display illumination during AI servo AF" option (which allow the viewfinder to flash red intermittently in AI Servo AF mode when metering is active) become very useful in low light situation where it's hard to see the viewfinder AF point and info. During such situation, you can just set to AI Servo mode and the viewfinder will flash red intermittently when the metering is active (so that you can see the AF points and info in the viewfinder) and still use one-shot AF or AI Servo AF to your shooting... but I think battery life will be shorten by quite a bit... ha ha ha 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Methodical (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but here's the 7D2's AF Guide. It will show you all the AF features of The II. Go to the bottom of the page and click on Focus Guide.

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_7d_mark_ii/index.html


----------

